# Amplificador Inkel AK 650



## interpic (Ene 24, 2013)

Buenas;


Habria algun amable forero que pudiese facilitarme el esquema

de este amplificador?

Muchas Gracias.


El amplificador es este:

http://www.vintageshifi.com/inkelak650.pdf


----------



## jmal2d (Feb 14, 2013)

Hola Interpic (perdona no he visto tu nombre en tu presentación)

Yo encontré el esquema de este amplificador por internet, gracias a la ayuda del buscador de imágenes de google en un foro de electrónica coreano, el enlace es:

http://www.enjoyaudio.com/zbxe/?document_srl=1747869

Espero que te ayude a repararlo. ¿Cual es el problema?
Yo tengo uno al que le pusieron un fusible de 10A y voló por lo aires :S Lo conseguimos arreglar pero mi hermana lo conectó erróneamente y se volvió a estropear. El problema que tiene es que por uno de los canales salen los 40V de alimentación directamente. tiene un pequeño transistor estropeado pero tiene la referencia borrada y el del otro canal tampoco se ve bien. En el esquema está marcado como MSL01, pero nunca he visto referencias parecidas y tampoco encuentro ninguna información. A ver si podrías decirme los transistores que tiene el tuyo. Son los Q507 y Q508, pero si puedes decirme todos los que tiene sería genial. (Los de la placa de potencia)

Espero que te sirva.
¡Un abrazo!


----------



## interpic (Feb 18, 2013)

Hola chavalote.

Acavo de ver el esquema. Cuando me ponga a ello( tengo otro en la sala de operaciones)

Lo miro y te digo los transistores que lleva.

Un abrazo y muchas gracias.

interpic.


----------



## interpic (Feb 24, 2013)

Hola de nuevo jmal2d


Los transistores de salida son estos que te pongo en el link , van dos parejas por canal.

http://www.ebay.es/itm/1pair-2SD427...976?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cfa2a6570

Como podras comprovar son muy baratos.

OJO que los hay super caros y salen del mismo sitio .... China.

Si necesitas alguna cosa mas , me lo dices.

Un abrazo.

UFFFF disculpa . Queria decir 1 pareja por canal


----------



## jmal2d (Feb 25, 2013)

Gracias interpic,

pero esos sí los tenía, el problema en el mío son los que están marcados como Q507 y Q508, a ver si puedes mirarlos, me harías un gran favor. Igualmente si puedo ayudarte en algo, me lo puedes decir.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## interpic (Feb 26, 2013)

Jolin Macho, vaya con el transistor de marras....

No habia tu tia de leerlo en el ampli , PERO.... Como soy de cabeza dura

Aqui tienes al niño, dificil si , imposible NO...

Espero te sirva.

http://www.littlediode.com/componen...0014f37a&xid=b2a8a47dd97061b7ebe588ffbbfdf22e


----------



## jmal2d (Feb 26, 2013)

Gracias, a ver si puedo localizarlo.


----------



## interpic (Mar 3, 2013)

jmal2d


Que has tenido suerte??? lo has podido localizar????

Un saludo.


----------



## jmal2d (Mar 6, 2013)

Hola interpic,

Pues no, aún no lo he localizado, pero mañana debe escribirme el señor de la tienda a ver si ha encontrado alguna información o un equivalente. ¿Y tú? ¿Has podido reparar el tuyo?

Gracias por preguntar.
¡Un abrazo!


----------



## interpic (Mar 6, 2013)

Hola jmal2d:

Pues a ver si hay suerte y puedes repararlo.

El mio... Estoy escuchandolo en este momento y va muy bien por ahora.
Estoy observandolo, y si sigue asi lo montare y le hare fotos y las colocare en 
el link.

Me ayudo mucho Fogonazo... Uno de los moderadores del foro.

Este ampli estoy pensando en colocarle un ventilador de PC, y asi trabaje bien descansadito.

Pues ya estoy ansioso por volver a tener noticias tuyas de nuevo.
No veas la calidad de sonido que saca este Inkel.

Un abrazo .
Ramon.



Te paso el Link , para que puedas ver los pasos que se hicieron.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/fuente-alimentacion-93967/


----------



## jmal2d (Abr 17, 2013)

Hola Ramón
Perdona por la tardanza en responder y muchas gracias por tu interés. Desgraciadamente no he podido localizar dichos transistores, el muchacho de la tienda de electrónica jamás había visto esa numeración y no ha encontrado ninguna información al respecto. Pienso que puede ser MPSL01, pero tampoco son fáciles de encontrar. A ver si puedo localizar estos y los pruebo. De todas formas por el momento no puedo probarlo, ya que la pcb estaba un poco dañada y estoy en proceso de hacer otra ya tengo el fotolito a ver si durante el fin de semana que viene puedo meterle mano.

¿Qué tal se escucha el tuyo? Yo recuerdo que el mio sonaba espectacular, a ver si hay suerte y puedo arreglarlo. 
Igualmente, si puedo serte de alguna otra ayuda, no dudes en contactarme.

Un saludo.


----------



## interpic (Abr 21, 2013)

No hay nada que perdonar , faltaria mas. Estamos aqui para intentar ayudarnos. 

A ver pincha aqui que creo que es el buscas, a ver si hay suerte , 
Ya diras.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/M/P/S/L/MPSL01.shtml


----------



## pollonsky (May 16, 2013)

Hola tengo este ampli y tengo un problemilla.
Resulta que los fusibles interiores de 6A que suministran corriente al rectificador que alimenta la etapa de potencia se funden nada mas dar corriente.
He desenchufado uno de los transitores de potencia de la etapa y he conseguido que no se fundan los fusibles. Ahora puedo escuchar musica por un canal, pero por el que he quitado la pieza en cuestion se escucha pero como cortado y distorsionado.
Me gustaria saber si estos que ponen en el enlace son los que monta mi equipo( el mismo de la foto de arriba) y ademas en que orden pues la nomenclatura la tiene borrada y no se cual pertenece a que sitio.
Si miro el aparato de frente, de los cuatro transistores que monta , el que he quitado es 1º de la izquierda.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## jmal2d (May 20, 2013)

Hola Pollonsky



pollonsky dijo:


> He desenchufado uno de los transitores de potencia de la etapa y he conseguido que no se fundan los fusibles. Ahora puedo escuchar musica por un canal, pero por el que he quitado la pieza en cuestion se escucha pero como cortado y distorsionado.



Es normal que se escuche distorsionado por ese canal, ya que ha desactivado la amplificación de la mitad de la señal de ese canal.

Los transistores creo que no son los mismos, además porque tiene menos potencia, pero antes de ponerse a cambiarlos debería comprobar si es ese transistor de potencia que ha desactivado el que está defectuoso o es el que lo excita o hay un corto en las resistencias asociadas.

Tengo un AK635, pero no lo tengo aquí podría decirle algo dentro de un par de semanas cuando vuelva a casa, pero quizás algún otro forero pueda decirle qué transistores lleva montado.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## pollonsky (May 20, 2013)

Hola gracias por la ayuda, es que este aparato sonaba divino y no quisiera desecharlo.
Entiendo algo de electronica pero conceptos muy basicos, por lo menos se diferenciar componetes y demas, ahora ver o comprobar si estan mal ya es otra historia.

Fotos del ranosaurio en cuestion, lo del circulo verde son los fusibles que saltaban, y lo del circulo azul turquesa es el transistor que he quitado.

Creo que el esquema que hay arriba se parece mucho pero no es el de este ampli 

Gracias haber si me puedes ayudar


----------



## jmal2d (May 20, 2013)

y... ¿Sabe utilizar un multímetro? puede comprobar el transistor utilizando el multimetro en configuración para medir resistencias. Mida la resistencia entre los terminales del transistor, primero entre uno y los otros dos y luego entre entre otro y los restantes. Si el transistor está en corto medirá muy poca resistencias entre al menos dos de los terminales. También puede comprobar las tensiones que llegan a ese transistor, las que llegan al tr que está en el otro extremo de la placa deben ser los mismo (o casi).

A ver si puedes hacer esas comprobaciones.

Un saludo.


----------



## pollonsky (May 21, 2013)

Bueno pues medidas realizadas, te pongo un cuadrito para enterarnos mejor.

   C ----- colector
   E ----- emisor
   B ----- base

  INV. ---- Medida a la inversa(cambiando polos del polimetro)


        entre   B y E     2,29 MΩ     INV.      16,50 MΩ
        entre   B y C     612 KΩ      INV.      16,50 MΩ
entre   C y E      2,5 Ω       INV.      1,5 Ω
        entre   C y B    18,80 MΩ     INV.      2,31 MΩ

Si comparo estas medidas con el otro de la etapa simetrica no coinciden las medidas
Las del otro son todas infinitas o abiertas, vamos sin conexion entre ellas.

Tambien he medido voltajes, en todos los transitores del disipador encuentro
tensiones de entre 39,6v a 39,2v pero en las bornas del que quite no 
hay tension , si acaso puedo medir unos 300 mv pero varia.

Que mas puedo hacer


----------



## jmal2d (May 22, 2013)

Sí, se transistor está claramente afectado, deberá sustituirlo.

Por otro lado, es extraño que no obtenga los mismos voltajes, ya que en uno de los terminales del transistor (el colector) debería tener la tensión directa de la fuente, la que tiene en el fusible ese que se funde. Compruebe que llega esa tensión al terminal del colector. y también debería comprobar el transistor driver, ese pequeñito que se tiene un disipador, es muy probable que también haya quedado afectado.

A ver si algún  forero puede decirnos qué transistores lleva antes de que yo vuelva a casa. Si no, endrá que esperar un poco.

un saludo


----------



## jmal2d (Jun 30, 2013)

Hola Pollonsky,

He tardado un poco más de tiempo en venir a casa, pero aquí te mando los transistores de salida del AK-635 por si todavía te hacen falta:

2SB558     2SD428    2SD428    2SB558

No sé si se podrán encontrar fácilmente, pero seguro que puedes encontrar unos equivalentes.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## pollonsky (Jul 11, 2013)

Gracias por buscarmelos.
Yo ya compre los del enlace de arriba pero son diferentes concretamente son:

2 ud.   del    2SB557

2 ud.   del    2SD427

No los he ni pprobado siquiera, no cro que valgan verdad.
Si compro los que me dices, en que orden irian?

Gracias por el hecharme un cable.


----------



## jmal2d (Jul 18, 2013)

Hola Pollonsky (por cierto de ¿donde viene lo de pollonsky?)

Van en el orden en que están escritos, es decir en el exterior los 558 y en el centro los 428

Pero sí que podrías utilizar los que ya tienes, Mirando en alltransistors.com, el 558 es de 60w y el 557 de 80w. Lo mismo para 427 y 428. y además el encapsulado y patillaje es el mismo. Puedes reemplazarlos sin problemas. Retira los defectuosos, limpia bien el radiador con un paño y alcohol.  Luego aplica una fina capa de silicona termoconductora en la base de los transistores y móntalos apretando por igual ambos tornillos.

A ver que tal va.

Un saludo.


----------



## interpic (Jul 21, 2013)

Hombre.. Veo que aun estais con el ampli .

Los datos que ha facicitado jmal son aun mejores, los transistores nuevos te aguantaran mas.

Y el tuyo Jamal.. aun no chuta?

Un saludo.


----------



## pollonsky (Jul 22, 2013)

Gracias amigos a ver si saco un ratejo y los pruebo aver que tal.

Lo de Pollonsky es una larga historia.....


----------



## interpic (Sep 3, 2013)

pollonsky

Y al final como quedo la historia??
Parece que hayas desaparecido.


----------



## pollonsky (Oct 19, 2013)

Hola perdon por estar tanto tiempo ausente, pero he estado de obras en casa
y no he podido meterle mano.
Bueno pero al final todo se acaba y ye estpy mucho mas tranquilo y con ganas de continuar.

Al lio, he cambiado los transistores de potencia y bueno ya no me saltan los fusibles,
pero uno de los canales sigue sonando cascado , el otro bien.
Deve de haberse quemado algo mas , verdad?
Vosotros sois los cirujanos yo solo un robot.

Gracias.


----------



## interpic (Nov 20, 2013)

Has revisado tensiones, y comprovado condensadores?


----------

